# [SOLVED] Adobe Photoshop CS3 Issues (Crash with multiple files)



## IcyGarnet

Greetings everyone.

I am currently seeking out any help I can receive in regards to an issue I have been having, just recently mind you, with Adobe Photoshop CS3.

The problems are happening on my work PC, Windows XP Professional OS, Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E4400 @2.00GHz 1.20 GHz, 2GB of RAM, Service Pack 2, everything is legit, and I don't suspect memory or my processor is an issue.

My problem is this. 

When I open a file with photoshop, or use a drag-drop with it, with ONE file, it's fine. The problem begins when I try to open another file, thus having two files, or images open at the same time in Photoshop CS3. 

When I do so, I receive an error:

*Adobe Photoshop CS3 has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.*

Here is the error signature:

*AppName: photoshop.exe AppVer: 10.0.0.0 ModName: ntdll.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.2180 Offset: 00018fea*

I have tried to re-install the program, restarting my PC, to no avail.

Any other information you may require, don't hesitate to ask me for. Any help is appreciated! I really need my photoshop back in order to do my job, thanks!

- *Kristen*


----------



## Inactive

*Re: Adobe Photoshop CS3 Issues (Crash with multiple files)*

try setting the default printer to the adobe PDF printer.


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Adobe Photoshop CS3 Issues (Crash with multiple files)*

Are you current on all of the updates?


----------



## IcyGarnet

*Re: Adobe Photoshop CS3 Issues (Crash with multiple files)*

It seems the problem has resolved itself. I was out of work a couple of weeks, so my apologies for my late reply. 

The printer was already set to Adobe PDF. 

Thanks!


----------

